# Drill sharpener



## Moper361 (Mar 30, 2020)

Finished of my covid 19 drill sharpener today seen as im stuck at home hence the name .Got it reasonably well dialed in .can do from about 4mm upto 3/4 reduced shank drills .


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 30, 2020)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Mar 30, 2020)

I like it! any chance that you have drawings for it?

Richard


----------



## Alexander McGilton (Mar 30, 2020)

How do you initially set up the drill position? My work place has a darex m5 drill sharpener, as good as it is, it still a bit of a hit and miss devise depending to the helix angle of the drill needing to compensate with the drill seter.


----------



## Moper361 (Mar 30, 2020)

Alexander McGilton said:


> How do you initially set up the drill position? My work place has a darex m5 drill sharpener, as good as it is, it still a bit of a hit and miss devise depending to the helix angle of the drill needing to compensate with the drill seter.


Just set the cutting faces straight up and down


----------



## Moper361 (Mar 30, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> Pretty cool.


I built it out of my head how ever have some rough measurments and angles that would get you buy to build one


----------



## brino (Mar 30, 2020)

Beautiful, simple design and excellent results.
Great job.
-brino


----------

